

Seattle Hacker News Meet-up? - darkxanthos

I'm anxiously awaiting the next hacker news meet up in Seattle but I've got no place to host it but I'd be happy to help organize.<p>Anyone else interested?
======
roberte3
Remember we have lots of other hacker news type of organizations here in
Seattle as well.

SaturdayHouse groups.google.com/saturdayhouse - is a weekly meetup at various
peoples houses.

Hops and Chops www.hopsandchops.com/ - Dave Schappell (Teachstreet) weekly
startup drinking club. Linda's on Capital Hill.

Startup Drinks seattle.startupdrinks.com - A monthly meetup devoted to people
with a startup habit.

Six Hour Startup Group - www.sixhourstartup.com - A bimonthly hacking attempt
to launch a project in six hours. (I organize this event).

STS - <http://www.seattletechstartups.com/doku.php> The meeting is at the UW
this Wednesday.

And Lunch2.0 - www.seattlelunch20.com/ - Vists lots of local startups.

~~~
darkxanthos
Thanks!

------
randfish
We've been talking about potentially hosting something like this at our
offices (SEOmoz). However, while I love Hacker News (the article content), I
get the sense that much of this site's audience is very anti-SEO, and that
bias might prevent higher attendance (simply because of who we are).

But, if I'm wrong, and there is interest, we'd love to do something here (or
underneath our offices at the Elysian Brewery on Capitol Hill).

